# Those USPs



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

A chat with an HK Armorer - MUST READ

Saw this a few days ago,don't know if it will link you or not because I'm computer stupid.

Anyway,as a customer was chatting with the smith he told him about an older USP45 Federal Ammunition sent them for a once over.The smith said the gun appeared to be completely original except the recoil spring was obviously changed,but it has seen a lot of use.Being curious they called Federal and got an ammo count of over 297K rounds.Cool read to reinforce the crap they put these through in original testing.I've heard of Glocks going a long time and further,but I still think the USP is a stronger piece in the big picture.

Edit: There's alot of pages of replies but there's some more info throughout it if my memory is working.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats a service life.


----------

